# Introducing Murphy!



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

I went to the breeder this week to meet my new puppy, Murphy. I only got a couple pictures of the cutie, but wanted to share them. He doesn't get to come home with me until September.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Too cute. I bet the waiting is tough. It will go by fast though as you gather the things you'll need. Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

So Cute!!! Is your breeder in MA?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

fishie said:


> I went to the breeder this week to meet my new puppy, Murphy. I only got a couple pictures of the cutie, but wanted to share them. He doesn't get to come home with me until September.


Adorable! If we have our N.E. fall "Havablast", you'll have to come so we can all share some "puppy breath"!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

He's adorable, and already a lap dog!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So cute! Waiting is hard, but August is zipping past so quickly - September will be here before you know it! Ah - those puppy days - so much fun!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations! We love pics so as soon as he's home please post more.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats! Murphy has cute little white toes! Hope the weeks speed by for you....


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a soft spot for black and white ones!!!! Love Him!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute! Waiting for my second Hav was hard because I kept trying to tap down my excitment level...all I wanted to talk about was the new girl and well some people are just not into dog (imagine...how sad). Can't wait for more pictures!!!!!


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I think he's pretty cute  I'll have lots more pictures once I get him home. There's plenty to buy and get ready between now and September; hopefully it'll go fast!

I'm working with a breeder in Michigan, near my family. I'll be flying to pick him up and bring him back.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, he is adorable! I hope the time will fly by for you - waiting is just too hard!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm get so excited for people getting a new Hav because they are wonderful. He will bring you lots of good times. And those sharp baby teeth will go away.  Welcome to the group.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh man - I had forgotten about those sharp puppy teeth. For awhile, I wasn't sure Augie was ever going to get through that nipping at our heels and toes phase. But we made it, and that puppy stage passes much too quickly.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Miss Ruby is long past her puppy teeth, but she still manages to ravage all the expensive stuff. :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

omg how cute is that!!!! waiting is so hard!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just adorable!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

congrats! and good luck!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Love the cute little white toes!!!! What an adorable little guy! Congrats, and post more pictures when you bring him home!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

He is lovely,one thing though,we will all be expecting puppy pics,but black beauties are notoriously difficult to photograph at their best!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Precious! and Congrats


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Lucky you!*

My next one will be a black one...I just love them...

enjoy the moments of puppyhood, they go by so fast!


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

He is a cutie, but it was hard to get any good photos of him. You can't actually tell in the photos, but he's not really black. The breeder thinks he's going to go silver as he gets older. It'll be fun to watch and see how his color changes.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh, he's adorable - can't wait for more pics!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Murphy is too cute!!! I can't wait to see more photos. 

We had to wait several weeks for Willow and it was torture. We were fortunate that our breeder would send us photos so we could see how she changed. Now it is torture to go to work and hae to leave my girls at home. It is pure love!


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

I will be off to the airport in just a short few hours to meet the breeder and my Murphy! He's coming home today! Hurray! :whoo:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Eeep! Hope all went well...we expect many more pictures once he's home


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how exciting!! I remember when I was going to the airport to go get Gucci I was so excited I couldn't even sleep a wink...you are going to have the best day ever!!

Charge your camera:whoo:

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Pictures Please. I am so excited for you!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Todays the big day! Yay!!
I hope you enjoy your little guy- he is adorable and Kathy is awesome!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so excited for you. Homecoming day is filled with emotion. I'll be checking in this evening for more info and hopefully pictures. Get lots of puppy breath.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Have a lovely day with your very own new baby.Looking forward to all the pics!![we need to follow the colour changes!]


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He's home, and currently snuggled up in my lap sleeping I'm on serious cute overload!

Here's a couple quick pics I took with the iphone.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

No wonder you're in love! How adorable.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh seriously cute. Murphy is just a little doll. So cute looking up at you. They only stay tiny for awhile so enjoy every second. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, Amy, he's just adorable! Enjoy that puppy breath!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He is so CUTE!!! I am so envious! 15 days until we get Jack.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Murphy is a little darling,you are going to have a life time of love and cuddles enjoy!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He's so looks precious and adorable!
Have fun!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

WElcome home Murphy!!!!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

How did your first night go?


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

What a cutie! Congratulations! Hope all is going well!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's *soooo* cute. Have fun with him. It is true, they grow up so fast. Enjoy every minute of his puppyhood. Hope your night went well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy, he is ADORABLE!! You are destined to have your heart stolen by this lil' guy....he's going to own you soon!  

Kara


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He already owns me. One of my already-numerous nicknames for him is boss  He sleeps in his crate with little or no crying and sleeps the whole night! I'm very happy about that. He's not a fan of being alone, at all. When I take a shower it's like the world is ending. Unfortunately, I do have to go back to work Monday, so we need to work on this. I think I might go introduce him to the downstairs neighbors, just so they know how cute he is and hopefully that'll keep them from complaining about the whining/barking/howling.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm glad it's going so well for you and your little boy. It won't be long before you wonder how you ever lived without him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad the nights are going well - that is a huge help! Please post some pictures over the weekend before you start back to work and get super-busy!


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Nights are still going great, but he's not much for being 'alone,' where alone means anytime he's not on my lap. Tomorrow is going to be awful 

Here's a couple photos I took over the first couple days. He's so stinkin' cute


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Amy, I agree - he is stinkin' cute! I love that third one where he is looking so adoringly at you! Tomorrow you will miss him even more than he misses you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you have anyone that can come by and check on him while your gone? How long to you have to be out? Gucci was like that and I'd feel guilty even having to go to the store or something when she was little like that, but they do learn that you DO come back to them.

He is so stinkin' cute!!

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awwww! He is sooo cute! Those eyes!! Is he a major snuggle-bunny?


I can't wait for Jack so I can have my very own snuggle-bunny. 12 days and counting.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You lucky duck. He is a cutie pie with the sweetest looking face. I know he will steal your heart and you are going to realize a Hav is the best thing you have ever added to your home. It will be fun to watch him if he does silver out. Keep that camera near, please.


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

We've been working on alone time today. I'm convinced he hates me now 

Kara - I plan to come home twice during the day to let him out and play a little bit. So it'll be only 2 - 3 hours at a time. Still, I feel terrible about it.

Another couple photos, just for fun


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Pam - he is an ENORMOUS cuddle bunny. He's not happy unless he's in my lap. In fact, right now he's totally passed out in my lap....again. This is standard operating procedure for us  I love it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I see that Brisbane absolutely 'loathes' the new little addition.  Is Murphy his snuggle buddy, too?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He is so adorable, I just love how cuddly he looks. He has a beautiful little face!

Good thing he'll have Brisbane for company when you go to work tomorrow.


----------



## fishie (Jul 25, 2010)

Hahahah - we took those photos of Brisbane and Murphy so we had proof that those two did something other than wrestle and chase each other. Murphy is clearly at the disadvantage in terms of size, but he gives just as good as he gets. They play and play and play until Murphy has had enough and runs to his 'safe' place, either in between my legs or under the hose reel. It's pretty funny. Especially when Murphy starts it. 

Unfortunately, Brisbane doesn't live with me, he lives with a friend a little ways away. However, I'm taking Murphy over there to play in the morning and get used to having me go away. Also, that way my friend and I can take turns going home (Murphy loves dave too, but not as much as me  ). We'll see how long that set up lasts, but if it makes it a little easier for Murphy to be alone, I'm willing to drive extra.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Murphy is lovely he looks like a baby gorilla!!And he absolutely won't hate you,he will get use to the separation, and love you all the more.


----------

